# Field websites?



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Anyone know of any other sites with alot of info on Field shoots?? I'm really wanting to get into field but honestly I dont know much about the Field game. I just shoot 3-d for the most part "and hunt ofcourse"...I've shot 1 bowhunter Field round in my life. I really want to set up my Athens eXceed for Field next year and maybe fly out and shoot the Redding Trail Shoot "it's kinda on my archery bucket list of things to do". So I'm looking for a site with some good info on Field bow setups and just general info on field shoots...Yes I do realize this is the Field section but for a greenhorn and doesnt know jack crap about Field there's not alot of general info to be found here that some of us dont know.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, this is probably one of the BEST places to get the info you need. Give us an idea of what you want to know, and I'm sure someone has the answer or maybe all of us. Just depends.

This Forum is full of Seasoned Amatuers all the way up to Has Beens and Never Will Bes. We'll get ya straight.


Sort of.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry, the rules say "You MAY NOT provide raw urls of other archery boards." There are a few around and Google finds them easy enough. AT has the best field forum going at this point in time, imho. Use the "search this forum" and ask questions if you can't find what you want. Lot's of field knowledge on here, though you may get different opinions time to time.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I was looking for info on scoring, yardages, and classes "equipment rules for classes" and what kinda setup most people are shooting now as far as poundage, sights, stabilizers & arrows go.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/about/documents.cfm 2010-2011 NFAA Constitution & By Laws are toward the bottom of page. All the rules and distances are in there somewhere. The most popular NFAA styles are freestyle and bowhunter freestyle. Most men (young guys anyway) are shooting 52-60 lbs or thereabouts. There is a 80 lb and 300 fps limit. ACC's are popular with the average Joes and X10pt are used by many pros. The slimmer all carbon arrows are making big strides and may now be used very nearly as much as AC. There are many long threads in this forum; if you search for setups, sites, scopes, and arrows that should help you. There are many setups that are completely suitable for field, and just about as many opinions about what's best. Some good advice is to use what you got until you see if you like it.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

fling whatcha bring. stop makin this game harder than it is.

when you register, tell them you're new at this game and a good club will get you in a group of regulars to help you learn the ropes.

straddle the 'line' at the stake, no need to touch it.
as mentioned before, 80lbs and 300fps max.
5pins max for bowhunter. release puts you in unlimited.
scoring is (5)x-5-4-3, pay no mind to the lines in the middle of the 4 and 3 rings on the field face.
distances range from 20ft to 80yds.....yes, modern compounds can shoot that far. they shot that far in 1975 with em.
go have fun and try to improve on your score next time.

pretty simple huh?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

rock monkey said:


> fling whatcha bring. stop makin this game harder than it is.
> 
> when you register, tell them you're new at this game and a good club will get you in a group of regulars to help you learn the ropes.
> 
> ...


That's it in a nutshell...

No need to get a whole new bow, arrow, scope set up. Flung what ya' brung, have a good time, and learn as you go...


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

rock monkey said:


> fling whatcha bring. stop makin this game harder than it is.
> 
> when you register, tell them you're new at this game and a good club will get you in a group of regulars to help you learn the ropes.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm well aware that bows will shoot 80yds, I practice out to 100yds all the time. I'm planning on setting up a double duty bow for next year, my eXceed will be my 3-d rig and if I get to shoot any Field, my field bow...Only thing to change would be the arrows from fat shafts for 3-d to skinny shafts for field...For Field I was thinking I might shoot the Victory VAP/Nano shafts. I'll probably buy one of the new Doinker stab' setups, not sure on the lengths yet, gotta talk to a dealer buddy of mine about it some. Sights will depend on what Black Gold has for 2011, if the do a sight a little more suited for targets I'll get one, if not I might pick up a Sure Loc for targets..I'm on Black Gold's hunting staff but they dont have a true target sight....Probably stick with my LimbDriver rest or get a blade style, not sure yet. And I know I'd be in unlimited with a release, I'm on Hot Shot's staff and currently shoot their 3 finger Tempest model.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like you have a plan. Fair warning, it will be difficult to shoot two very different sets of arrows. Not saying you can't do it, just saying it will be a lot of trouble and will take some time. On the flip side, if I was going to shoot a couple of 3d shoots next field season, it would definitely be with my skinny arrows. Good luck with it. EM


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Well we have ALOT more 3-d shoots than field shoots in my area so that's the reason I was looking at 2 different shafts...If I shot Field all the time and 3-d only once or twice a year I'd shoot the skinny shafts all the time.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i said they can shoot out that far because most new to the field game people seem to have been convinced that a bow shooting 320+fps cant shoot more than 50yds.


----------



## Robinhood113 (Jan 29, 2010)

rock monkey said:


> i said they can shoot out that far because most new to the field game people seem to have been convinced that a bow shooting 320+fps cant shoot more than 50yds.


Lol I don't know where people get convinced of this. I shoot deer at 70 yrds, you can easily shoot a target that far.


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

Robinhood113 said:


> Lol I don't know where people get convinced of this. I shoot deer at 70 yrds, you can easily shoot a target that far.


Is a 70 yard shot at Deer ethical?????????????? Seems to me that's not what bowing hunting is supposed to be about.

(But that's just me.)


----------

